
Clojure Interop with R and Python on GraalVM - gigasquid
http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2017/10/22/embedded-interop-between-clojure-r-and-python-with-graalvm/
======
huac
This is a pretty cool instance of running code together, but it doesn't look
like you can interchange variables or data. The most common use case for
needing to run Python and R together (IMO) is loading some data from Python
and using a R library to do some analysis or graphing.

The bottleneck is still converting that pandas DataFrame to an R data.frame
efficiently.

~~~
malloryerik
And for Clojure and the other languages, it also looks like this might be more
a present for Christmas 2018...

------
malloryerik
Christmas came early this year.

